
Geoscore open sources mapping code - schmidtc
http://geoscore.com/opensource.html
======
schmidtc
Creator of geoScore here. We're looking for contributors to help get this code
out and help with documentation. I'll do my best to answer any questions. As
far as the javascript client, it is almost ready to release, but I'll be a lot
more motivated to put the hours in if there's interest.

